# www.biggestlosserclub.com



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone checked this out yet?

I might be getting senile but I cannot find where they tell a person how much it costs to join.

It's doubtful that I'd join though because my ability to exercise is so limited.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I started creating a fake account to find out. It's $20 a month.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

MaineFarmMom said:


> I started creating a fake account to find out. It's $20 a month.


Oy vey!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

That's what I thought too.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I suppos they're riding the wave of popularity sparked by the show.

We don't watch the show too much because all they do is complain. It sounds so junior high.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd like the show a lot better if people were eliminated because of under achieving instead of popularity. If Veria came out with a show like this I'd be in front of the television every time it came on.


----------

